# Chateau herbicide



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Has anyone used the new herbicide Chateau by Valent? I have used Pursuit in the past but it kills off the Orchard grass. I really dont want to spend the money and plant RR alfalfa. Any help would be appreciated. Steve


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

What I read said not to use on mixed grass stands.....just straight alfalfa... before it reaches 6 inches tall and not after 25 days before harvest.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Norseman (Jun 6, 2010)

What about 2-4-DB? Not much alfalfa grown around here, but I did talk to an Agronomist who said if they still make 2-4-DB, it should leave the grass & alfalfa, but kill the rest.

Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Norseman said:


> What about 2-4-DB? Not much alfalfa grown around here, but I did talk to an Agronomist who said if they still make 2-4-DB, it should leave the grass & alfalfa, but kill the rest.
> 
> Mike


Never used db(butyric acid active), but you have to have a pesticide license to purchase....here is a link to the label on 175...200 has a little more butyric in it.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cdms.net/LDat/ld3OO007.pdf


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

You need 10 days of no rain after putting on the DB, and the control is not that great. But it can be better than nothing is the alfalfa can jump up over the weeds and shade them out.


----------



## jimmy ashley (4 mo ago)

steve IN said:


> Has anyone used the new herbicide Chateau by Valent? I have used Pursuit in the past but it kills off the Orchard grass. I really dont want to spend the money and plant RR alfalfa. Any help would be appreciated. Steve


does anyone have experience spraying chateau in strawberry middles, will it hurt annual rye i just planted and is 3-4 leaf


----------

